# When NK Mom Cracks Down, Teen Son Turns Her in for Growing Pot



## FruityBud (Apr 7, 2008)

A 14-year-old boy upset that his mother threatened to send him to military school for skipping class turned her in Thursday for growing marijuana.

A Kitsap County deputy went to the residence on the 6400 block of NE Silver Springs Lane after the boy called 911 emergency dispatchers and said his mother was growing marijuana, reports said.

At the house, the boy told the deputy he was angry that his mother was trying to discipline him for skipping class and talking back, "and he decided to tell on his mother," the report said.

At first, the 34-year-old woman said she only smoked marijuana. She declined to let the deputy search her house further without a warrant, then changed her mind.

"What the heck, you don't need a warrant. I'll show you," the deputy quoted the woman as saying.

In her closet, the deputy found 10 small marijuana plants. The woman said she was growing them for personal use. She also told the deputy "it is tough to get her son to respect authority when he knows she breaks the law growing pot," the report said.

The son said he was concerned that he got his mother in trouble. But, as the deputy noted, "all he wanted was for her to get the message and do the right thing," the report said.

The woman was cooperative, the deputy wrote, and was not arrested.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/67ajnv*


----------



## akirahz (Apr 7, 2008)

what the?? why wasn't she arrested    -- won't that make the deputy lose his job?


----------



## godtea (Apr 7, 2008)

Enjoy Millitary school you little rat brat


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 7, 2008)

Rule #1 - Don't tell anyone.  Includes your kids.

Growing weed is an adult choice with adult consequenses in most parts of the world.  

How can you expect your kids to 'follow the rules' if "you" aren't following them yourself.  

If you choose to grow, a word of wisdom:  Don't involve your kids or let them in on it.  They are not mature enough to handle such a responsibility.  If you get busted because of them, it ain't the brats fault, it's yours and yours alone.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 7, 2008)

Little bastid, he is lucky he isnt mine, he wouldnt sit for weeks with the skin peeled off his bottom with a hand wrapped in grade 3 sandpaper, not smacked, skin rubbed off, he would never dob me in again, and I dont care how old or big he is, he would have scabs cracking for weeks as he tried to sit down.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Rule #1 - Don't tell anyone. Includes your kids.
> 
> .


 i agree, once the kids find out its very risky business. i know people bought a house/land specifically for growing without neighbors or worries. relatively small , live in deal...nuttin big. unfortunately by the time they harvested their first batch every kid in the town high school new about it thanks to grandkid showin people. two weeks after they harvested it was ripped off, and their new house was destroyed as well. now theyll never be able to grow their.  lock the doors! thats why we hide stuff from our parents, it practice for later hiding things from your kids.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 7, 2008)

> Little bastid, he is lucky he isnt mine, he wouldnt sit for weeks with the skin peeled off his bottom with a hand wrapped in grade 3 sandpaper, not smacked, skin rubbed off, he would never dob me in again, and I dont care how old or big he is, he would have scabs cracking for weeks as he tried to sit down.



Glad you aint my dad :rofl:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 7, 2008)

Little by little it seems, cannabis is tolerated more everyday...


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn Hippy!!!!  


Yea, kids have no business knowing about things like that.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

Lol. Stupid woman it sounds like. Take care all and be safe!!


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Stupid woman


hey now, theres lots of stupid men...sometimes i is one!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

As my father told me after i attended a DARE meting in school in the 4th grade was, snitches don't last long in this family! And my dad scared the **** out of me, no way i was going to tell on his grow! There must not be a man in the house, if there was then that would have never happened....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

Some times kids find things out and ask a bunch of questions...


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> , snitches don't last long in this family!


:rofl: :rofl: i taught the same thing to my kid, and i have no doubt their mouth would stay closed, i also have no doubt i will do everything in my power not to let them find out...forever.


----------



## lyfr (Apr 7, 2008)

i just wanted to add i know kids are very smart and may figure it out eventually.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 7, 2008)

my eldest kids  now i grow and smoke mj they are cool with it and would never ever grass me up ,,,there only concern was there friends would never find out ,,,,which they wont cause i  wont be telling them ,and they obviousley wont be :tokie:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice.... as long as you raise your children right there should not be any problems... Love your children, and explain that mommy and daddy don't like the police...


----------



## Cole (Apr 7, 2008)

***** for the mom but if your growing pot your 14 year old kid should def not be aware of it. That sets a very bad example for kids, I smoke pot but i would rather have my 14 year old child not(untill he is out of my house :hubba. By the way cool thread


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 7, 2008)

well potbelly, just because there are rules doesnt make the rules right. im sure she had a right to punish him- he should be in school for christ sakes. but just because pot is illegal it shouldnt be looked at like- hey,

 yer doing _this_ .......so i can do _this_.  and that makes it ok.....

theres no way to rationalize doing something else bad because someone they might know or live with might posess pot. anyone grasp that?

just my opinion.


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 7, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> just because there are rules doesnt make the rules right. but just because pot is illegal it shouldnt be looked at like- hey,
> 
> yer doing _this_ .......so i can do _this_. and that makes it ok.....


 
Some places in the world are more or less tolerant than others on MJ, so opinions from the peanut gallery on this topic might fly - espesially when it comes to parenting.

Other than that, I have no opinion.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 8, 2008)

lol Im not giving you parenting advice or saying what you said is bad, im just saying that two wrongs dont make a right.

Whos to say where the peanut gallery is anyway?


----------



## godtea (Apr 8, 2008)

Remember how covert you had to be when you were in your parents house .
When you have kids you have to increase the stealth 10 fold .
Your parents might have gone ballistic on you , but your kids have a big thorny stick they can beat you with when they find out.
 You can't give up your authority as a parent ,once they see you breaking the rules they learn to break rules themselves .
 Don't count on rational clear thought from a child , thier logic tends to make them right and you wrong.
 "When I was 17 I thought my father was an idiot .By the time I turned 21 I was amazed at how much the old man had learned "  Mark Twain


----------



## Melissa (Apr 8, 2008)

> you can't give up your authority as a parent ,once they see you breaking the rules they learn to break rules themselves .



*do as i say and not as i do * springs to mind


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 8, 2008)

yes good tea, im only pointing out that if its that bad then dont let them know or educate them when they are ready. and if your at that point with a kid, have to grow and no other option, dont blame someone else on your actions or views-  get legal! dont blame it on someone else that what you do is wrong and because one person feels one way they are wrong...... i feel growing is not at all wrong im just using an example from replys.

hope that clicked.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 8, 2008)

Where is NK not to look dumb but seems like everyone else knows where that is is it North Korea. ?  Ok is it nebrasks sorry. I havent smoked any weed.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 8, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> Enjoy Millitary school you little rat brat



Exactly, little weasel. Gee my mom or the cops, nice kid.


----------



## godtea (Apr 9, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yes good tea, im only pointing out that if its that bad then dont let them know or educate them when they are ready. and if your at that point with a kid, have to grow and no other option, dont blame someone else on your actions or views- get legal! dont blame it on someone else that what you do is wrong and because one person feels one way they are wrong...... i feel growing is not at all wrong im just using an example from replys.
> 
> hope that clicked.


 I agree with you 100% Trillions 
My point is more don't expect a child not to use a lever if they see the oportunity.
 That's what her kid did .


----------

